# Taschenkrebs demontieren



## Noctilio (24. September 2012)

Hallo, auf unserer nächsten Fahrt in die Bretagne werden wir sicherlich wieder mit größeren Taschenkrebsen konfrontiert werden. In der Vergangenheit haben wir die schon gegessen, sehr lecker. Aber das Zerlegen.... Irgendwie sah es hinterher in der Küche immer so ein wenig nach einer Mischung aus Kettensägenmassaker und Weisser Hai I (Schlusszene mit Gasflasche) aus. Wo kriegt man eine verständliche - und wenn möglich bebilderte - Gebrauchsanleitung für so ein Tier? Oder gar ein Video? Hat ein Boardie einen Tip?

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Kotzi (24. September 2012)

*AW: Taschenkrebs demontieren*

http://www.kochatelier.de/kochschule/taschenkrebse_zerlegen.htm

Da steht es eigentlich recht gut beschrieben.

Ich habe noch ein Teubner Warenkunde Buch für den Bereich Fisch und Meeresfrüchte, jedoch ist das eben in den Umzugskartons verschwunden, dort wäre wahrscheinlich eine bebilderte Anleitung zu finden.


----------

